# [The PIT] Powerboost v2.5



## clouse2013

Welcome to The PIT!

BMc asked me to create this so this is a waiting room for BMC's Powerboost mod. Here you can discuss new features and the newest version of this mod. Also you may discuss features you would like to see in future versions.(see post 4)

2.5 is now compatible with EVERY ANDROID DEVICE--rooted of course









=================================================================================================
[hide='FAQ's']
To be added in later.
[/hide]
=================================================================================================

Hope this helps keep things organized and hope everyone's discussions make PB even better than it already is.


----------



## clouse2013

*New Feature Information[Next version]*

[hide='ScreenState Scaling']Fully Functional Now
Allows you to view all available loaded modules and select the one you would like to use-for awake and sleep gov.
SreenState Scaling is the use of different cpu govs for screen off vs screen on, potentially saving battery. Also the menu will allow you to load my modded smartassv2 gov, 'boostedASSv2', for all available devices. Here are some teaser picsNOTE: Im on Fascinate and using a custom kernel(i.e different govs)







[/hide]

[hide='Backup/Restore Menu']Fully Functional Now
Now that 'makedevice' installs all scripts to your device as a default, it allows the easier method of backing up and restoring. 







All you have to do now when flashing a new rom, or reflashing is run the 'makedevice' script and then after the phone reboots to terminal, restore POWERBOOST settings and reboot.







There is also the option to delete backups so you can manage them accordingly. They are now saved by date, but I may implement the option to rename them via the menu at a future point.







The only minor finick of this version of backup is that I still have to code in the saving of two backups in the same day(folders will have same name). It isnt a major thing to code, just low on free time to code it. So just use manage backups menu, delete it and make a new one[/hide]

*[hide='Custom OC/UV Script']Droid 1, Droid 2, Droid 2 Global, Droid X, Droid Bionic, Droid Razr, and Droid 3 supported. More info to come[/hide]*


----------



## clouse2013

Reserved


----------



## clouse2013

*For Feature Requests:*
Please utilize the following format::


> _Feature:_
> _Info:_
> _Devices with known support:_
> _Contact Info(gtalk, gmail)[optional]:_


========================================

*[hide='Pending Requests']None to date[/hide]*


----------



## BMc08GT

I for one am excited to see this bad boy get packaged finally.









PowerBoosted from Rootz


----------



## ryano2121

Where can I download the file for the Razr?


----------



## clouse2013

ryano2121 said:


> Where can I download the file for the Razr?


The RAZR will be supported when 2.5 comes out. Atm, 2.2 does not support the RAZR.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

clouse2013 said:


> The RAZR will be supported when 2.5 comes out. Atm, 2.2 does not support the RAZR.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


Release is very close. 

PowerBoosted from Rootz


----------



## clouse2013

BMc08GT said:


> Release is very close.
> 
> PowerBoosted from Rootz


Good news!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## techysandy

Does anyone know where the link is to powerboost v2.5? Thanks


----------



## BMc08GT

techysandy said:


> Does anyone know where the link is to powerboost v2.5? Thanks


Not available yet. Few more things to do then I'll debug it and it will be tested. Then its public. 

PowerBoosted from Rootz


----------



## BMc08GT

In interim period while I attempt to get these modules compiled for the fascinate, I have begun the debug stage! Script is running, and now I'm just working out mod related scripting issues. I'll be updating the PIT with new features as I get them fully functional. First up is CPU Gov Menu.

EDIT: I also have made more edits to my modded smartassv2 gov, and it has made it more battery efficient, reduced lag, and decreased the transition state between slots  so far its running strong on the X test.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013

BMc08GT said:


> In interim period while I attempt to get these modules compiled for the fascinate, I have begun the debug stage! Script is running, and now I'm just working out mod related scripting issues. I'll be updating the PIT with new features as I get them fully functional. First up is CPU Gov Menu.
> 
> EDIT: I also have made more edits to my modded smartassv2 gov, and it has made it more battery efficient, reduced lag, and decreased the transition state between slots  so far its running strong on the X test.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Good news! Cant wait to see it


----------



## BMc08GT

Info is posted on ScreenState Scaling--Click Show.


----------



## techysandy

I currently have PB2.2 installed, when 2.5 is available would I just install over the 2.2? Will unthrottled be the same or would I have to rethrottle my DX? Thank you


----------



## bobcaruso

BMc, I must be missing something, can you help?

If your 'wake' governor supports sleeping mode, why would you use a different governor for sleep?


----------



## BMc08GT

bobcaruso said:


> BMc, I must be missing something, can you help?
> 
> If your 'wake' governor supports sleeping mode, why would you use a different governor for sleep?


good question.

Say you want to use conservative gov while awake, but you want a better gov/more efficient sleep gov. For devices that support different govs, there is some better options to run a gov that is different for sleep than while awake.

could run ondemand-awake and powersave-sleep, etc., etc.

Can be utilized to for morepotential battery savings.

Yes smartassv2 has a sleep feature built in, but you could tag team smartassv2 with something else for potentially a better experience.


----------



## bobcaruso

BMc08GT said:


> good question.
> 
> Say you want to use conservative gov while awake, but you want a better gov/more efficient sleep gov. For devices that support different govs, there is some better options to run a gov that is different for sleep than while awake.
> 
> could run ondemand-awake and powersave-sleep, etc., etc.
> 
> Can be utilized to for morepotential battery savings.
> 
> Yes smartassv2 has a sleep feature built in, but you could tag team smartassv2 with something else for potentially a better experience.


Wouldn't that conflict with scheduled events that invoke partial wakelocks (i.e. sync or email polling)?


----------



## BMc08GT

bobcaruso said:


> Wouldn't that conflict with scheduled events that invoke partial wakelocks (i.e. sync or email polling)?


No sir. Data and connections are not disabled. It just swaps your cpu gov on screen on/screen off.


----------



## bobcaruso

BMc08GT said:


> No sir. Data and connections are not disabled. It just swaps your cpu gov on screen on/screen off.


Yes, I understand that, but what I mean is, by setting a 'sleep' gov, you won't take advantage of the more sophisticated governors for these background tasks, while the phone is sleeping (screen off while tasks run)


----------



## BMc08GT

bobcaruso said:


> Yes, I understand that, but what I mean is, by setting a 'sleep' gov, you won't take advantage of the more sophisticated governors for these background tasks, while the phone is sleeping (screen off while tasks run)


then utilize the more sophisticated governor for your sleep gov for the background tasks, while using a different more sophisticated gov for the awake gov.

i.e awake-smoothass sleep-smartassv2

I will be opening a forum for testing of the feature soon.


----------



## bobcaruso

BMc08GT said:


> then utilize the more sophisticated governor for your sleep gov for the background tasks, while using a different more sophisticated gov for the awake gov.
> 
> i.e awake-smoothass sleep-smartassv2
> 
> I will be opening a forum for testing of the feature soon.


Smoothass, you havin fun yet?


----------



## bobcaruso

You should think about a threshold based service, that checks various states ( battery level, charging, on call, etc) to switch govs, to extend this


----------



## sheradrax

Is the smartassv2 and smoothass with the glitch kernels your govs?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT

bobcaruso said:


> You should think about a threshold based service, that checks various states ( battery level, charging, on call, etc) to switch govs, to extend this


That's the plan for after 2.5 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

sheradrax said:


> Is the smartassv2 and smoothass with the glitch kernels your govs?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Nope haven't ported my gov to fascinate yet. Still working on it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

clothednblack said:


> I'm lovin the current powerboost, can't wait for what's to come, it just keeps getting better.
> 
> sent from my BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


The next version after 2.5 is going to be pretty sweet

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dstreng

been a while since last update. Hows it coming?


----------



## BMc08GT

clothednblack said:


> Still cooking, it's simmering
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Just think of this as a slow roast. Lol. Real life is very chaotic right now as I'm in process of moving and school is kicking my behind right now. May ultimately leave out the fascinate port of boostedASSv2 as manually changing the stock smartassv2 settings to match, it appears to need some more tweaking. All that needs to be fine tuned is the backup/restore, and overclock portions of the script and it should be finalized 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## BMc08GT

Backup/Restore is just about complete. Write-up and pics to follow


----------



## bobcaruso

BMc08GT said:


> ave
> Backup/Restore is just about complete. Write-up and pics to follow


BMc, have you spoke to Wiz lately? He's moving init scripts from /system/bootmenu to /system/etc/hijack.zip in the new DefX rom, are you aware of this?


----------



## soocold

Are you adding support for eclipse 2.1 on the dx2?

Tapped from my tweaked out DX2

Eclipse 2.1


----------



## BMc08GT

PowerBoost 2.5 is now 99% done. What I have done with this version I should have done the second I made unthrottle universal. 2.5 will involve one file that you have to manually download , called 'makedevice' which essentially makes your device ready for PB. It downloads the zip for you, extracts it, moves ALL the files to where they need to go, reboots your phone, AND loads terminal for you. All you have to do is type 'su and then sysrw and then pb'. Then you will notice the main menu has been changed as well. All mods will now simply have to be toggled on for them to be enabled-- NO MORE FLASHING. What this brings to the table is this.....EVERY SINGLE DEVICE IS SUPPORTED!, with the minor exception for the BOOSTEDassV2 gov with that being available to DX, DX2, D1, D2, D2G, D3, Bionic, and Razr(for now). I will be posting screenshots of the new backup/restore menu as soon as testing is done, and once I finalize the custom OC/UV script, pictures and a write-up for that.

So spread the word to the people who are wishing for support on their device--its now for everyone.


----------



## SlothlyDX

BMc08GT said:


> PowerBoost 2.5 is now 99% done. What I have done with this version I should have done the second I made unthrottle universal. 2.5 will involve one file that you have to manually download , called 'makedevice' which essentially makes your device ready for PB. It downloads the zip for you, extracts it, moves ALL the files to where they need to go, reboots your phone, AND loads terminal for you. All you have to do is type 'su and then sysrw and then pb'. Then you will notice the main menu has been changed as well. All mods will now simply have to be toggled on for them to be enabled-- NO MORE FLASHING. What this brings to the table is this.....EVERY SINGLE DEVICE IS SUPPORTED!, with the minor exception for the BOOSTEDassV2 gov with that being available to DX, DX2, D1, D2, D2G, D3, Bionic, and Razr(for now). I will be posting screenshots of the new backup/restore menu as soon as testing is done, and once I finalize the custom OC/UV script, pictures and a write-up for that.
> 
> So spread the word to the people who are wishing for support on their device--its now for everyone.


This makes me happy! =)


----------



## BMc08GT

Backup Restore is posted!


----------



## BMc08GT

PreRelease Beta is underway.....









running good for me so far

Have some syntax errors(minor) and need to fix an issue with the toggles(strange). Actual BETA may be here some time this week.


----------



## soocold

is it confirmed to not peg the CPU on eclipse?, do I need to test for you?

Tapped from my tweaked out DX2

Eclipse 2.1


----------



## BMc08GT

soocold said:


> is it confirmed to not peg the CPU on eclipse?, do I need to test for you?
> 
> Tapped from my tweaked out DX2
> 
> Eclipse 2.1


Peg the CPU?


----------



## phieta

I think soocold is referring to the lack of an OC/UV script for the Droid X2, also my device. Unfortunately, our device didn't make your list. (Nor did it make the ICS list...) We are Motorola's ignored child.

And Eclipse has long been a popular ROM for the X2. We did also get CM7 recently = ADOP ROM with a few bugs because it's not supported by CM. Always will be Beta.

The X2 is the Droid community's red-headed step-child.


----------



## soocold

BMc08GT said:


> Peg the CPU?


no, if you go to eclipse ROM forum there is a thread under dx2 about how power boost makes the system take up 50+% and keeps both cores dining under full load.


----------



## TeaMenV

I am currently using PB v2.2 and love it downloads are much faster, and YouTube is much more stable. Currently all I use is the unthrottle script but I appreciate the continuous updates to PB script. Thank You.


----------



## KaptinKrunK

im a fassy user and personally just need the unthrottle.sh thats how i got 2.2 to work rom toolbox to root brower then ran script and it worked

Is it trace able?


----------



## bradg24

Answered

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## KaptinKrunK

how the progress?


----------



## jhag47

Whatever happened to Powerboost V 2.5?


----------



## KaptinKrunK

clouse2013 said:


> Good news!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


I can't effin wait

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## Samolab

Will this work with ICS 4.0.4 (Gummy, CM9) ?


----------

